# contact info for dewalt



## americancanuck (Apr 4, 2011)

my dw788 quit this morning and I have spent the last several hours trying to contact dewalt to locate the parts I need to repair. If anyone has any idea how I might do this please let me know. I am very frustrated


----------



## wuddoc (Mar 21, 2008)

This may help. If you have the owners manual with parts list I have used their online ordering system Slow but effective.

http://www.dewalt.com/support/find-a-service-center


----------



## ralbuck (Mar 12, 2012)

I have found this site to be actually decent service-although a little expensive (I THINK)

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/dewalt-scroll-saw-parts-c-1009_2631.html


----------

